# Ideas for an MT2 holder?



## Charlie69 (Nov 7, 2015)

Well... the title says it all.   Having acquired a fair amount of MT2 tooling I'm looking for a way to store it so it's not taking up space in the tool box or rolling around on the bench.   Anybody have any ideas for an easy to build rack or caddy?   Right off the top of my head I'm thinking I'll just drill some 1/2" holes in a plank and elevate it with some 2x4 blocks.   Something cheap and simple.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 7, 2015)

Home depot has these peg board screwdriver holders where in MT2 junk fits perfectly in


----------



## csr67 (Nov 7, 2015)

I simply mounted a $3 melamine shelf above my lathe and drilled a few 1/2" holes. This shelf holds my MT2 stuff, glues, and a couple of cordless tool chargers.


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 8, 2015)

I have an 18" long piece of 2x8 with holes drilled bolted to the end of my lathe ways.   I have a long bed lathe, rarely use the last foot of it.  The drill chucks, spur drives etc., sit in the holes.  Every so often I take it off and blow off the chips and dust.


----------



## monophoto (Nov 8, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Home depot has these peg board screwdriver holders where in MT2 junk fits perfectly in




That would work, but it would the metal holder would contact the metal MT2 taper, and I would be concerned that over time that could damage the tapers.

For that reason, I prefer a solution in which the steel taper rests on wood or plastic rather than metal.

My lathe came with a plastic tool holder that can be mounted directly on the lathe or on the side of the bench.  This is nothing more than heavy plastic with holes in various sizes to hold tools and fittings.  I've mounted it on the back of the bench.

I also have a rack mounted on the wall that is a scrap of plywood with a series of 1/2" holes.


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm just gonna grab a 1x4 and mount it between the legs of my lathe's table stand ... and drill some 5/8" holes all along it for a bunch of my #1MT accessories.  I'll also have a few slots (sequential 1/4" holes) and smaller holes for other small tools that come in handy, like my knockout bar, center drills that I hold by hand, and my cutoff tool.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 8, 2015)

monophoto said:


> That would work, but it would the metal holder would contact the metal MT2 taper, and I would be concerned that over time that could damage the tapers.  For that reason, I prefer a solution in which the steel taper rests on wood or plastic rather than metal.  My lathe came with a plastic tool holder that can be mounted directly on the lathe or on the side of the bench.  This is nothing more than heavy plastic with holes in various sizes to hold tools and fittings.  I've mounted it on the back of the bench.  I also have a rack mounted on the wall that is a scrap of plywood with a series of 1/2" holes.



Plastidip or get the plastic coated ones. The holes are large enough to cause little problem.


----------



## beck3906 (Nov 8, 2015)

Here's a link to some things I did earlier this year. More coming this winter after shows are done.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/shop-organization-131051/


----------



## mredburn (Nov 8, 2015)

I grabbed a 1 x6 x24 inches long and cut two 6 in long pieces off it and used those for legs. Drilled holes in the top and it will hold 6-8 mt2 tools depending on the size or placement of the holes.  Simple quick and painless.


----------



## Charlie69 (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone...Last night I drilled some holes in some scrap wainscoting and used 2x4's for legs.   Works great, cost nothing and the whole project took about 15 minutes:biggrin:.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for reminding me by starting this thread. I need to get out there and, get something similar arranged for my metal lathe tools. Maybe AFTER the race :biggrin:

Glad to hear yours worked out.  However.....we have a saying around here....no pictures...didn't happen :biggrin: So let's see some pictures :wink::biggrin:


----------



## oneleggimp (Nov 8, 2015)

I cut a circle out of MDF and drilled holes in it around the periphery and pivoted it with a 3/8" threaded rod and created a "lazy Susan" type holder for lathe accessories:  MT items (mandrels, centers, drill chuck), knock out bar etc.  Saves on space and everything is accessible reading.  Also no metal to metal contact.

http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=28572


----------



## Charlie69 (Nov 8, 2015)

dalecamino said:


> However.....we have a saying around here....no pictures...didn't happen :biggrin: So let's see some pictures :wink::biggrin:



Ok, I'm not proud  Wainscoting, 2x4, and holes of various sizes.     All set for some segment work.


----------



## KagedCreations (Nov 10, 2015)

I have a strip of strong magnets attached to my wall and that seems to work well


----------



## sschering (Nov 11, 2015)

You could always get a MT2 reamer set and make whatever you want a perfect holder
$20 on ebay.
1set MT2 No 2 Morse Taper Reamer Set | eBay


----------

